# What to do with Chicago's transit hole?



## NorthShore (Feb 25, 2015)

This is an interesting idea about founding a transportation museum in the many million dollar mistake space which sits empty and continues to cost CTA money:

http://thetrolleydodger.com/2015/02/24/fixing-a-hole-called-block-37/


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe the mayor can build an underground airport to replace Meiggs field!


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2015)

I should not have read that while taking a drink of Pepsi. Guffawed Pepsi onto my computer display.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 22, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> Maybe the mayor can build an underground airport to replace Meiggs field!


----------

